# Bonding pvc to fiberglass



## tracker17 (Oct 30, 2011)

I would like to run a length of pvc in the corner of my fiber glass skiff into which I will run some wires. What is the best adhesive to use? Liquid Nail, bathroom caulk, Goop, etc? Any experienced advice would be appreciated.Tks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

3M 5200 will make it permanent and wont crack or come off easily. Id rough up both surfaces first, apply the 5200, zip tie it, wedge it or whatever is necessary to keep it there for about two days and it should cure fine.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## tracker17 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hadn't thought of 3M. Good idea, thanks!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

do you have an open underside to the gunnels ?

run the pipe and use the zip ties with the hole to screw to something solid


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 3M 5200 will make it permanent and wont crack or come off easily. Id rough up both surfaces first, apply the 5200, zip tie it, wedge it or whatever is necessary to keep it there for about two days and it should cure fine.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


The 3M 5200 will hold it all right, but it's messy, so take the necessary precautions to prevent it from dripping and making a mess. You may need some newspaper, aluminum foil etc. to keep it neat while it dries. 

The regular 5200 takes a full week to dry and will be messy for 4 or 5 days at least. The 5200 Quick Cure will set up in 24 hours and is at least 90% as strong as the regular. That's what I would use.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

I've use epoxy and glass. The only thing is it has to be an epoxy that'll bond to PVC. Some don't check the label.


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Use wax paper to make it smooh


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

What Duty1 said, fast cure 5200, rough it up and clean with solvent before applying


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

When I rigged my Carolina skiff for floundering, I needed a chase to run electrical to the front. I installed a length of 3/4 pvc pipe in the inside of the starboard gunnel where the gunnel stepped. I did as Smackdaddy suggested, roughed up the pvc, then applied a heavy layer of 3m 5200 on the ledge. I then layed the pvc in the 5200 and clamped it in place. Once it was set up ( a couple of days) , I leveled the boat and poured some resin on top to fill the void on top. That was 7 years ago and its still good. I even rolled gelcoat on top and shot webbing.


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

I just read the instructions on some West Systems G Flex epoxy. It said to flame treat
plastics for better bonding. Propane torch flame in contact moving about 16" per second. 
Cant hurt to try it.....


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

5200 for the win. Spit on your finger before you smooth out the bead, it should help with the mess.


----------

